# managing your waterer's in the winter



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

what do u guys do in the winter to combat the freezing temps. and the drinking waters? at this point i only have 12 birds in a un heated loft.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

adamant said:


> what do u guys do in the winter to combat the freezing temps. and the drinking waters? at this point i only have 12 birds in a un heated loft.


I use those heavy flexible rubber dishes (for livestock) that hold 1 gallon. And change them twice a day. They don't freeze as fast in the rubber and their flexible enough that the ice doesn't stick to the sides and pops right out.
I have to fill gallon jugs and leave them in my breezeway.


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

i use milk jugs with hole cut in the side of it and fill it half full and when it freezes i fill it the rest of the way up and then take it in the house to warm up and start over with a 2nd milk jug and keep changing them out as needed


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

victor miller said:


> i use milk jugs with hole cut in the side of it and fill it half full and when it freezes i fill it the rest of the way up and then take it in the house to warm up and start over with a 2nd milk jug and keep changing them out as needed


I tried that, but for some reason my birds don't like to stick their heads in the hole and wouldn't drink from it 
But that is much easier, and I think I'll try it again


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I use a four inch PVC pipe and put christmas lights under and behind it. The lights give off enough heat to keep the water from freezing. Besides, it fills the birds with that Christmas spirit.

Tony


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, that's good!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Farm and Fleet sells a bird bath heater that is a real thin aluminum pad with coils inside that heat up. I put these under the bullet type waterers and have had it get to -20 and still not freeze. Very effective for only around 12.00 each. As they are aluminum I only use for one season as they can be bent very easily breaking the coil inside and causing a short. DO NOT BEND THEM THEY WILL CAUSE A FIRE.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am fortunate in the fact that I live in the central valley in California. This morning is about as cold as it gets, as a winter storm came through late yesterday afternoon. It cleared up and it is 29 degrees this morning, but that is a rare low for here. Normally, it is about 36-38 degrees in the morning.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I use coffee cup heater or warmer. You can get these at walmart, target, or walgreens and maybe other places but htese are where I have seen. They are located at the coffee machine section at walmart and target. At walgreens you will have to look for it in their small appliance area that they have in the stores. Then I use a flant clay pot from the arts and craft store. Drill a hole on the pot using a hole saw for keyholes. I set the coffe warmer pad under neath the pot and place my bullet style waterer on top of the pot which keeps heat in. I spent about 13.00 total. I have been using this for years and have work great. You might get some frozen water in the bullet style sometimes depending on how cold it may get but will always have water at the bottom which is heated.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

I just bought a metal covered watering dish for chickens and a heater pad that goes under it at a feed store with the black fri sales i picked it up for half price


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

whitesnmore said:


> Farm and Fleet sells a bird bath heater that is a real thin aluminum pad with coils inside that heat up. I put these under the bullet type waterers and have had it get to -20 and still not freeze. Very effective for only around 12.00 each. As they are aluminum I only use for one season as they can be bent very easily breaking the coil inside and causing a short. DO NOT BEND THEM THEY WILL CAUSE A FIRE.


i need some ken.btw congrats on becomeing chairman of the combine auc race..i know itl be run good...just wondering about d chili n hot dogs!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!lol


----------



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

I bought candle warmers at WalMart for about $10 ea.. Made a wood frame that surrounds them and keeps the plastic waterer about an 1/8" above the warmer. It works great!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

victor miller said:


> i use milk jugs with hole cut in the side of it and fill it half full and when it freezes i fill it the rest of the way up and then take it in the house to warm up and start over with a 2nd milk jug and keep changing them out as needed


that is what I do. I have spares to change them out in the am and defreeze the ones left overnight... or one could just bring them in at night if they wanted and return them in the am...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I tried that, but for some reason my birds don't like to stick their heads in the hole and wouldn't drink from it
> But that is much easier, and I think I'll try it again


yes please do! what your doing would drive me nuts..plus I would come home from work with poopie water... if mine will use them so will yours!..lol.. just put it beside the regular water dish first for a week or two...even dip a few beaks in there...take away the regular water dish and check a few times a day to see if they are using it... check the level of the water real good so you know if some has been taken...need to be careful though they don't like change..but when they start to use them it will be so much easier on you...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

What I found works best for me. It is going to get 6 degrees tonight and 3 tomorrow night. I am getting ready to go out and dump the waterers now 8:00pm. I will fill them up in the morning I have a heated faucet near my loft. Dump in the evening fill in the morning. Fresh water every day. 

Randy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> ...just put it beside the regular water dish first for a week or two...even dip a few beaks in there...take away the regular water dish and check a few times a day to see if they are using it... check the level of the water real good so you know if some has been taken...


Please keep a close check on all your birds for the first week of the new waterer. Even if most birds make the transition quickly, a few might take longer. Monitor to be sure that no birds are becoming fatally dehydrated while they figure out the new facilities.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, it hit a highs of 25 here today and lows of -5, with 7" of snow on the ground! I had to change the water every hour today because it was freezing over so fast. I used small Rubbermaid type containers, just kept swapping them out. The loft never got over 34 and that was with the sun hitting directly thru the door & windows. Birds appear to be ok, fluffed up and angry looking but moving around quite well. It doesn't get that cold here normally!


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I travel quite a bit and have to be gone for a few days at a time. I use a flat board with a light bulb mounted on it and then cut a 5 gallon bucket to fit over the light. I change the wattage of the bulb depending on how cold it. It works great for my bullet drinkers and for my large 6 gallon drinker for my chickens. 
If anyone wants more specifics please let me know. They are cheap and easy to build.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I use the same with the 5 gal bucket, easy to build plus keeps the water of the floor. I like that cuz not as muck poo gets in the water.
Dave


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I use this water in the winter. I keep an extra pan in the basement and just switch them out every morning when I feed
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/cat...age=1&category=Galvanized%20Steel%20Fountains


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought extra plastic waterer's from Foys, i put fresh water out when i feed and bring in the frozen waterer to house to thaw out and then rinse with hot water. This saves me alot of time. Last winter I figured i spent atleast 15 to 20 min each time i fed the birds (twice a day) thawing out the birds waterer with hot water (i have 3 sections of birds), so this year i bought extra waterers for each section, saves me alot of time and the waterers get better attention each day getting cleaned out since i have more time.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I wonder where the feral pigeons get water in the cold of winter? Don't you think that racing pigeons can get by with fresh water in the winter, just once a day?

Thoughts?


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

I went to the local grain store and bought a heated dish. It has the protected cord on it and the water stays cool but will not freeze as it has a thermostat in it. It works great!! (and it gets VERY cold up here as well)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> I wonder where the feral pigeons get water in the cold of winter? Don't you think that racing pigeons can get by with fresh water in the winter, just once a day?
> 
> Thoughts?


i think the birds should get water at least two times a day and the ferals I know always get their drinks by the rivers and streams of the area they are in from what I have seen


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I heat my loft. LOL.
But they do have those water heaters with a light bulb, or the flat plate made for putting under a waterer. Pigeon supplies sell them.Seems like a pain to have to check water and dump out ice and start with fresh. But I love all your ideas. Very innovative.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I wonder where the feral pigeons get water in the cold of winter? Don't you think that racing pigeons can get by with fresh water in the winter, just once a day?
> 
> Thoughts?


Would you want to get water just once a day?


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

pigeon eat snow for water in winter. My birds do it when I let them out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dvtlegend said:


> pigeon eat snow for water in winter. My birds do it when I let them out.


Yes, I see the song birds doing that outside. There ya go, Conditionfreak. All you have to do is change their water once a day and leave them a pile of snow.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*same here*



Airbaby said:


> I bought extra plastic waterer's from Foys, i put fresh water out when i feed and bring in the frozen waterer to house to thaw out and then rinse with hot water. This saves me alot of time. Last winter I figured i spent atleast 15 to 20 min each time i fed the birds (twice a day) thawing out the birds waterer with hot water (i have 3 sections of birds), so this year i bought extra waterers for each section, saves me alot of time and the waterers get better attention each day getting cleaned out since i have more time.


I did the same thing, all I do is pick up the frozen one and drop a new one down, the next day they are ready to go again. It is so much faster when you are cut for time, the rinsing or breaking out ice, you just let them sit over night and a quick rinse and fill. >Kevin


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*-10 to -20 degrees fahrenheit this week!!*

I new this would come so I prepared for it and build a loft in an 8x8 foot area of the heated shop. Sure glad I did, soooo much easier to maintain the pij's.
I maintain the temprature at 40 degrees.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dogging_99 said:


> I new this would come so I prepared for it and build a loft in an 8x8 foot area of the heated shop. Sure glad I did, soooo much easier to maintain the pij's.
> I maintain the temprature at 40 degrees.


Great idea, and I'll bet your birds appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree if you can have a heated loft thats the way to go and the bird will love you for it ..you will love yourself for it too as these cold temps are not only hard on the birds but you as well when your out in them lol


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

niall said:


> i need some ken.btw congrats on becomeing chairman of the combine auc race..i know itl be run good...just wondering about d chili n hot dogs!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!lol


Niall, I will pick you up some tomorrow. Call me and let me know how many. NO DOGS THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Would you want to get water just once a day?


Ha Ha. I am a hillybilly. I rarely drink water. Maybe once a week if that. I drink diet Pepsi for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

No coffee either.

Yes, I know there is water in soda pop. But there is water in ice also. 

On a serious note. I wrote on this site recently about a bird that got left in the hauling truck, and stayed in that truck for one week in a hot June, without water and food. When we found it, it was in good health (but was extremely thirsty). A bird does not necessarily only have water once a day if you only put it out there with them once a day. They have hours where they could drink several times before it freezes. (unless you are someplace like North Dakota)

If we expect them to race for hours without stopping for water, when they are working very hard in the hot sun, surely they can go overnight without water and be just fine while sitting in a loft.

P.S. My birds are well taken care of. Better than me I think. I'm exposed to hawks most of the day. They ain't.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

This is what I use and it works really well! I am in Northeast lower Michigan and we have been in the single digits with wind chills minus 20 plus. Click here to see, http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/winterizing-airons-loft-40378.html?highlight=water+heaters


----------

